# Rear brake caliper bolt?



## Brycenator (May 20, 2004)

I went to change pads on the rear of my touareg today and didn't make it very far....
I had been following this write up; http://web.mac.com/renojoints/Touareg/Brakes.html but it only cover the job in the front which I had already done. I figure the rears were the same....
The Caliper bolts on the rear of treg are not the same as on the fronts. They require a strange torx type attachment but in a variety that none of my local parts stores had. It seems to be a 12 point torx head in somewhere around a T60 size (if it were a normal torx). 
Can anybody tell me what it's called, what size it is and why I can't find this anywhere in the forum?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Rear brake caliper bolt? (Brycenator)*

It is called a 16mm triple square socket. The same size apparently is also used on the oil drain plug. I picked mine up from Ebay but they can be bought where any good tools are sold.


----------



## Luzy V8 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Rear brake caliper bolt? (Brycenator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brycenator* »_I went to change pads on the rear of my touareg today and didn't make it very far....
................
The Caliper bolts on the rear of treg are not the same as on the fronts. They require a strange torx type attachment but in a variety that none of my local parts stores ............. 


You don´t need to remove the caliper to change the brake pads. Only if you also want to replace the rotors the caliper bolts need to be opened.
The brake pads are accessed from the top of the caliper by removing the pad retaining pins.


----------



## mjd622 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Rear brake caliper bolt? (Brycenator)*

The part you need can be found on ebay, its called a 16 mm XZN Triple square bit.


----------



## Brycenator (May 20, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for your help guys. 
I wondered if the pads could just come out the top but I had never seen that on any other Calipers I've taken apart. I'm just trying to do the pads so I guess I'll just try to do it with the Caliper installed.


----------



## nltomba (Jan 30, 2007)

You will need an additional triple square.
It is a nut that screws into your disc for the adjustment of the parking brake.
(take it out of your old disc and insert in the new one)


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Did the fronts this weekend with Geoff's kit from Alretta.
Went fine, but when we tried to do the rears the lower caliper bolt would not break/budge. Top one broke fine. We finally took it to a friend who has a lift and put it up over our heads and used a breaker bar, but still could not get any leverage. My mechanic friends think when they installed the bolts new that they did not grease them and not they have seized/locked up. We even tried heating the bolt to get it to expand and come loose but not go....
Does anyone know if the 16 mm XZN Triple square bit comes in a 1/2" drive instead of the 3/8" drive it already is ? Tried googling it, but looks like the standard size is the 3/8" drive.


----------



## tkmoore (Dec 6, 2005)

When I had my brakes done, the shop got a 16 mm triple square bit with a 1/2" drive from Snap-On.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks !


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Rear brake caliper bolt? (Luzy V8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Luzy V8* »_
You don´t need to remove the caliper to change the brake pads. Only if you also want to replace the rotors the caliper bolts need to be opened.
The brake pads are accessed from the top of the caliper by removing the pad retaining pins.

What he said...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Agreed....unless you are changing the rotor you do not need to remove it. I, unfortunately am replacing rotors.
Wanted to Thank Geoff at Alretta. He saw my post on this issue and called to offer some advice. Great customer service as always.


----------



## nltomba (Jan 30, 2007)

You can buy them 1/2 inch Costs $30.
I forgot where I bought it. Do Search on this and clubtouareg forum


----------

